# Copycat Challenge:Duplicate your favorite Specktra FOTD



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, so many of us have makeup inspiration folders.  For a lot of us in those folders we have photos of our fellow Specktra members with looks they have posted that we love.  So, Tish and I thought it would be great to start a challenge where we take those looks and try to duplicate them.  Who's game?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is gonna be so much fun...so post your fotd alongside the fotd you are doing a Mirror Image of !!! For those of you who don't have folders just look in the member fotd thread and find one of your favorite member looks that you would like to recreate


----------



## shootout (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm definitely doing this one. =]
I often try to duplicate looks I've seen on here.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is gonna be so much fun...so post your fotd alongside the fotd you are doing a Mirror Image of !!! For those of you who don't have folders just look in the member fotd thread and find one of your favorite member looks that you would like to recreate_

 
I must be a little slow today.  Sorry I only got like 4 hours of sleep.  I totally forgot to include that part.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

** I got ya!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2009)

This is so much fun!I am really looking fwd to this challenge


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Oh you can't play....

Just teasing!! But you have to do a hard one!!!


----------



## shootout (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess I get to be first. 
I saved this look to my inspiration folder quite a while ago, but never tried it.
This was done by the GORGEOUS *fancyfacebeater*.

*The original:*






*My version:
*
















I couldn't get the colors true to life without the flash, so ignore me being completely washed out.

This was all done with my Coastal Scents 88 Palette


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG I would love to try one of fancyfacebeater's.  Shes my favourite!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Oh you can't play....

Just teasing!! But you have to do a hard one!!!_

 
I was thinking abt recreating Niryena's 'love is in the air" look,I was so mesmerized by that look,it was freakin amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...ireyna-131166/
Or any of the misschievous arabic looks...so def not easy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,dont know whether I cud even do anythin close to what they created..but I am goin to try


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Oh thats a good one!! Can't wait to see it


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

ShootOut...That looks great!!!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 3, 2009)

I just wanna know how we save FOTD's to folders?

Who? Where? Huh?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I guess I get to be first. 
I saved this look to my inspiration folder quite a while ago, but never tried it.
This was done by the GORGEOUS *fancyfacebeater*.

*The original:*






*My version:
*
















I couldn't get the colors true to life without the flash, so ignore me being completely washed out.

This was all done with my Coastal Scents 88 Palette_

 

ahhh this was the one i wanted 2 do too. i love her.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I just wanna know how we save FOTD's to folders?

Who? Where? Huh?_

 
Save the picture and put it in a folder on your computer ??? Unless I am missing something.


----------



## shootout (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Save the picture and put it in a folder on your computer ??? Unless I am missing something._

 
Yeah that's what I do.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 3, 2009)

A while ago, I did Snowkei's Be my greeeen because it is my fave FOTD everrrrr. It took me like a year to find the Chromazone quad she used lol.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/m...utorial-68609/


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats really Pretty Hilly!! Great job


----------



## Brittni (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh I'm loving this thread. The idea and the fact I'm finding new tutorials I love. Thanks for sharing snowkei's with us Hilly. It's SOOOO gorgeous!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome copied looks- shoot out and hilly


----------



## makeba (Mar 3, 2009)

hilly! that is sooo pretty!!! i love the lippie!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 3, 2009)

Alright!It didnt look anythin like niryena
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...since I promised ,I am goin ahead and posting em..yes I am brave!
This is niryena look --> *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...ireyna-131166/*

and this is my version..
.................


----------



## shootout (Mar 3, 2009)

It's gorgeous!
I actually think I like your version better than the original.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Alright!Someone shld have smacked me for takin up beautiful Niryena -"love in the air look" as a challenge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If niryena's look was subtle,amazing and beautiful,mine looked more like a sci-fi or star treky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..i just did one eye,coz It didnt look anythin like niryena
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..sorry tish and azia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..since I promised ,I am goin ahead and posting em..yes I am brave!
This is niryena look --> *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...ireyna-131166/*







_

 





Ok Listen herrreee!!  We Gotzzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1st one...everyone gets to Post B4 you in all challenges!!! You can only post after EVERRRRYYYONE else has made their attempts!!! You are not allowed to use any MAC brushes only Q-Tips and fingers!!!  And yessss these rulezzz only apply to you right now!! BRAVE...what would you need to be brave about!! 

Geezzzzz USSSS this is friggin GAWGUS...But I'm gonna put you on blast...Yep Sure Am..you're gonna be trying to copy my look!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






someone who lives near go steal her traincase ... PLEASE !!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^lol!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 3, 2009)

"shootout" thanks a lot dear!you are a sweet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LMAO!!!I did use a q-tip to clean the area in b/w those crease-cuts..lol!!thanks dear


----------



## Willa (Mar 3, 2009)

Hoooo this challenge is so much fun!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brb with my copy of probably one of MissChievous's FOTD


----------



## shootout (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^ Can't wait for that!
I'm definitely not brave enough to try one of hers, but I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## carandru (Mar 3, 2009)

I have my eye on a snowkei look.... or maybe ashpar.  I'll take a look through my folder and see


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Save the picture and put it in a folder on your computer ??? Unless I am missing something._

 
Ohhh, thanks...I thought she meant there were folders here on Specktra we could save to.

Duh me.


----------



## Willa (Mar 4, 2009)

So so so I finally made it, I think I've been on it about for an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried Misschievous's arabic look
Here

Could have been better, but it's my first time trying on the scotch paper technique...


----------



## shootout (Mar 4, 2009)

^ Gorgeous!
You did a great job =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW!! Willa thats pretty!! I know you used MUFE ....what colors....better yet I hope you posted it in the fotd thread....with instructions lol


----------



## Willa (Mar 5, 2009)

Tish, guess what?
NO MUFE at all!!!

I used NYX black & white e/s and all the other colors were from my 120 palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldnt post it in the FOTD thread because this is not my original idea, all props goes to Misschievous, she is soooo talented!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

No MUFE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Just NYX that is amazing!! You can put it in the fotd and acknowledge your inspiration...Most people do...But it's here so I'm happy!!! It's beautiful! I really need to use my Palette ..It has great colors


----------



## Willa (Mar 5, 2009)

Shame on me!!! I just remembered that I used one MUFE product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The blush I used... 

Tish : I posted it in the FOTD section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just for you my sweet and lovable Tish <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you Girl!! I knew you could not do a face without MUFE somewhere!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 5, 2009)

I copied this look by MissChievous for Halloween, I dont have any pics from that night but this is from my trial run, sorry about the phone.  I didnt have all the products she used but you get the idea!  I just loved this look and got tons of compliments on it.  Thanks MissChievous!











Sorry if you already saw this in the FOTD section!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Man you guys are rocking these tuts!!! Fantatic job!! I am so impressed...you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot girls, I'm flattered


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks a lot girls, I'm flattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You, my dear, are an endless source of inspiration.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I need to work up the nerve and try to do one of your looks one day when I am feeling brave and worthy!


----------



## girleygirl (Aug 23, 2009)

good job everyone!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 11, 2009)

both look ahmazing...


----------

